# Can U Reccomend a website to buy seeds?



## 2Dog (Aug 19, 2009)

I am curious if any of you order seeds online? if so what site have you used succesfully? I plan to use a prepaid visa card for safety. thanks!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 19, 2009)

Most will tell you attitude.
But Dope-Seeds.com or worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com are every bit as good.

Just depends on what your looking for. Each has lower prices on different things. Each has a better selection at different things.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah   dopeseeds.com...and also  seeds.nl....got luck  my friend  and happy growing


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks people! I am looking to branch out lol...right now I grow purple kush and bubblegum I have 1 super berry which is young yet I hope its good. I am looking for a bigger producer...I was thinking about buying some big bud seeds. Although first choice would be a three pack I saw of white widow, ice and another that I cant remember...but I wanted to get input on a good site I dont want to waste that much money on bunk seeds.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

Great pic 

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 19, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Great pic
> 
> eace:


 


did my bubblegum plant picture show? I cant see it. I did try to upload it. I am having a hard time using this site. Finding the forums lol and posting. I hope I get used to it.  when I go to post pics it wants the URL but in a new post it just lets me upload...urgggg


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

just ordered from attitude


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 19, 2009)

I may try attitude seedbay is a *****...couldnt even find seeds to bid on just all buy it now stuff at high prices... I can get seeds at the local club cheaper than that. plus I wanted ice and I couldnt find it. wah wah wah


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

I normally buy seeds from

hXXp://www.azarius.net/

or

hXXp://www.everyonedoesit.com/

Only good experiences from these pages. Let us know which strain you choose, and have a good grow!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 20, 2009)

seedboutique and reservoir all the way


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 20, 2009)

dopeseeds


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

Hemp depot C99 are in ! Be Quick !


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 20, 2009)

planet skunk or seedboutique would do me, probably in that order.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

_nl.com_ with no problem and great customer service.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> _nl.com_ with no problem and great customer service.


Not for Australiana Customs got mine ! LOL planetskunk is for down here !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Not for Australiana Customs got mine ! LOL planetskunk is for down here !



What  bummer purplephazes.:holysheep:

They returned e-mails on day I ordered(a Saturday), was at my local Post Office 6 days later. I had a question which I e-mailed to them and received an answer the same day. Maybe the Australian customs just got lucky. Did you pay the extra for stealth shipping?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2009)

> Did you pay the extra for stealth shipping?



What?!?!? "Extra" oooooook....
screw seedbanks.........


----------

